# Replacement Bucktail Trebles



## FishyItch (Jan 31, 2011)

I've just been given a small amount of tackle. Nearly 90% are weird spoons, but there are a hand few of inline spinners. I love in-line spinners, and I'd like to dress these new ones up a little bit with new bucktails. Right now they just have plain trebles on them, but I'd like to add some fur.

1) Does anyone prefer in-line spinners (like Mepps) without the dressed (furry) treble hook? I always thought the undressed ones had no advantage over the dressed ones. I could be wrong or maybe the dressed ones just look cooler.

2) Does anyone know where I could get replacement dressed treble hooks of various sizes. I checked the Mepps website but they were ridiculously expensive.

Thoughts? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2011)

I think the dressed trebles make the inline spinners!

A member here used to tie them up and I purchased a few(I dont remember who). What colors are you looking for?


----------



## LonLB (Feb 1, 2011)

Keep in mind there will be a big difference in size and quality of bucktail hooks.

Some are dressed similar to a number 5 Mepps, and some are tied similar to a Mepps Musky Killer. (they use the same blades, but the tails are VERY different)


Check Janns Netcraft, and Rollie & Helens Muskie shop. FWIW Rollie and Helens is in WI so you if you aren't close by, you would have to pay shipping and sales tax.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 1, 2011)

I see there are some on E-Bay.


----------



## freetofish (Feb 1, 2011)

go to Mepps web site.. I am sure they can help you.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I might just end up _calling_ Mepps. Actually talking to a live person will get me what I want.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2011)

https://www.jannsnetcraft.com/dressed-treble-hooks/

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52857?hvarTarget=search&cmCat=10003983

https://www.fieldandstreamsports.com/fssstore/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=803


----------



## wasilvers (Feb 7, 2011)

I bought some at cabelas, but I think they were something like $1.50 each.


----------

